# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  SuperMoon On Its Way

## hillbilly123069

March 19th, the moon will be closer to earth than in 18 years. Its brightness is predicted to be unparalled. Didn't know for sure where to post this. it may have profound effect depending. Past events have had some severe consequences. 
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/ast...ause-chaos.asp

----------


## devil21

Hmmm......I keep hearing the date of March 15th as something going to happen with the planet.  Now the moon is going to be closer than in a good while?  Dunno about you all but Im hunkering down on the 15th just in case and watching my ass for the following week.

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## Bern

> Hmmm......I keep hearing the date of March 15th as something going to happen with the planet. ...


Caesar:
Who is it in the press that calls on me?
I hear a tongue shriller than all the music
Cry "Caesar!" Speak, Caesar is turn'd to hear.


Soothsayer:
Beware the ides of March.


Caesar:
What man is that?


Brutus:
A soothsayer bids you beware the ides of March.

----------


## raiha

Caesar is about to be slain.

AND our local moon man reckons there will be another major earthquake in Christchurch on 20th March because of moon, king tides etc.
Where has that Weatherbill gone when you need him?

----------


## Bern

So, Japan earthquake... coincidence?

----------


## hillbilly123069

Im still digging on a report that supposedly is circulating Russian admins. It states that through satelite observations of the magnetic field over the US, the USGS russian counterparts placed the western and central US under a massive quake warning. Most of what I have found is posted on this site.

----------


## Krugerrand

I very clearly remember a close full moon just before Christmas in 1999.  I was moving from NC at the time.  It looked as if the sun never fully set the entire time.

----------


## georgiaboy

what a marvelous night for a moondance.

----------


## hillbilly123069

The last 1 happened during hurricane Katrina.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Some interesting info from Discover magazine online: http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/ba...se-earthquake/



> Despite what a lot of people are saying, there is no way this earthquake was caused by the Moon.
> 
> The idea of the Moon affecting us on Earth isn’t total nonsense, but it cannot be behind this earthquake, and almost certainly won’t have any actual, measurable effect on us on March 19, when the full Moon is at its closest. 
> 
> So, how can I be so sure?
> 
> 
> The gravity of the situation
> 
> ...





> An article on Accuweather may be at the heart of this. The author repeats the claims of the astrologer I mentioned above, who links storms to the Moon. The article says:
> 
> There were SuperMoons in 1955, 1974, 1992 and 2005. These years had their share of extreme weather and other natural events. Is the Super Moon and these natural occurrences a coincidence? Some would say yes; some would say no. I’m not here to pick sides and say I’m a believer or non-believer in subjects like this, but as a scientist I know enough to ask questions and try to find answers.
> 
> But as I said before, the gravity of the Moon is strongest at perigee, and the Moon orbits the Earth once a month. *There are actually 12 – 13 perigee every single year*, so saying there was wild weather in a year when the Moon happened to be at perigee when it was full is meaningless. *Unless the wild weather happened on the actual date of the "supermoon" then it must be coincidence, because on other dates the Moon was farther from the Earth!*
> Mind you, there are tens of thousands of thunderstorms on our planet each and every day, and conditions which give rise to them can take days to build. It’s hard therefore to correlate any given weather system with the Moon.
> 
> And it gets worse. Like where the Accuweather article says this:
> 
> ...

----------


## Krugerrand

> Some interesting info from Discover magazine online: http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/ba...se-earthquake/


I'm not sure how that can be claimed with a great deal of certainty.  It sure wouldn't surprise me if gravitational forces played some role in such things.  If the moon can pull high tide and low tides of waters, why could it not impact earthquake triggers?  Perhaps this wasn't the moon at it's closest point ... but perhaps it was a close enough point to trigger plates to react a certain way.

I'd be interested to see a bunch of historical earthquake information outlined with earth/moon orbit information.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Caesar is about to be slain.
> 
> AND our local moon man reckons there will be another major earthquake in Christchurch on 20th March because of moon, king tides etc.
> Where has that Weatherbill gone when you need him?


LOL... check this out: http://www.eutimes.net/2011/02/us-ea...-zealand-city/

*US Earthquake Weapon Test Fails Again, Destroys New Zealand City*







> So, Japan earthquake... coincidence?

----------


## Zippyjuan

The moon is at the same distance from the earth as it was at the time of the Japan earthquake at least once a month. It goes around the earth every day. If it's position was a factor then we have an equally likely potential for a similar quake every month.

----------


## devil21

Apparently this approaching moon is causing tides in places not normally visited by tides based on anecdotal messages elsewhere.  If it can move that much water then I don't see how it couldnt be the straw that broke the camel's back with this earthquake.  Hard to know for sure one way or the other.

----------


## mczerone

I also would like to do this research.  "The moon isn't even closest to Earth" seems like a non-mathematical cop-out.  If you think of the strength of the tides as a sine wave, when does there exist the most jerk (3rd derivative) from tidal motion?  It's not at the peaks and troughs of the position of the moon - It's at the waxing and waning quarters, when the moon is at the mid-point of it's distance from the Earth.

The astronomers may be right and the "Supermoon" is insignificant, but it seems that their reasoning is wrong.

----------


## Teaser Rate

> So, Japan earthquake... coincidence?


Yes, there is absolutely no scientific evidence for a connection between earthquakes and the position of the moon.

----------


## raiha

> US Earthquake Weapon Test Fails Again, Destroys New Zealand City


Dang! Just when we thought you were our mates! That will teach us for going nuclear free!

----------


## Krugerrand

> Hmmm......I keep hearing the date of March 15th as something going to happen with the planet.  Now the moon is going to be closer than in a good while?  Dunno about you all but Im hunkering down on the 15th just in case and watching my ass for the following week.


A bump for everybody to Beware the Ides of March!

----------


## hillbilly123069

According to this research data, the moon is starting to elongate in orbit. Reasons yet unknown. Not for the mentally challenged.
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/...102.0212v3.pdf

----------


## Zippyjuan

> According to this research data, the moon is starting to elongate in orbit. Reasons yet unknown. Not for the mentally challenged.
> http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/...102.0212v3.pdf


Hmm. Orbit changed by 9 times 10 to the minus 12th power. (0.000000000009) Barely measurable. (Curious also how they got that accurate of a measurement in the first place). 
The impact on the orbit of the earth from the Japanese earthquake was much greater (and even that was quite small).

----------


## Stary Hickory

Maybe it will trigger an earthquake in Japan

----------


## raiha

> Maybe it will trigger an earthquake in Japan


What it will actually do, is cause bubonic plague and unprecedented locusts.
Well seriously, they reckon they could have a 7.00 and another tsunami. i wish they would evacuate those people in halls. I know the infrastructure is wrecked but can they not use the ports to ferry them away? Especially the children.

Another big quake has been predicted for Christchurch on the 20th March. It is quite sobering to image what Hillbilly told us about the last time the moon was this big, was the Katrina cyclone.
I know most people here think astrology is bs, but Uranus is in Aries right now: unexpected events, revolution. Came in on the 11th and boy, are we getting our share.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Actually there was not an extreme Super Moon at the time of Katrina. According to the dates on Wiki for Super Moons: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermoon



> There are approximately 4-6 supermoons annually.[3] The following is a list of past and predicted extreme supermoons.[13][14]
> 
> November 10, 1954
> November 20, 1972
> January 8, 1974
> February 26, 1975
> December 2nd, 1990
> January 19, 1992
> March 8, 1993
> ...



Katrina formed August 26, 2005, was upgraded to Cat 5 on August 28th and hit land the 29th.  The extreme super moon that year was all the way back in January.  Last Super Moon was December 2008 and there were no unusual events which occured.  The full moon for August 2005 occured on the 19th.

----------


## unconsious767



----------


## Origanalist

'Superest' Supermoon Full Moon of 2014 Rises Tonight: 

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astro...moon-08072014/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Will make it kinda hard to see the Perseid Meteor shower this year.  http://www.ibtimes.com/perseid-meteo...ermoon-1654208

----------


## Origanalist

> Will make it kinda hard to see the Perseid Meteor shower this year.  http://www.ibtimes.com/perseid-meteo...ermoon-1654208





> Pre-dawn viewing yields the best results. In the northern hemisphere, stargazers should look towards the northeast to find the constellation Perseus.


I'm a early riser, so I'll get a good view. Thanks for the heads up.

----------

